
Fedora Approves of Making Nano the Default Terminal Text Editor - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-33-Nano-Is-The-Default
======
amadeuspagel
Micro[1] would be a better choice. Has normal keybindings, works more or less
as you'd expect.

[1] [https://micro-editor.github.io/](https://micro-editor.github.io/)

------
Slackwise
As much as I love vi, this makes sense.

~~~
caymanjim
Agreed. When nano unexpectedly pops up, I'm confused, have no idea how to do
anything, or even how to exit, but I'm a power-nerd and I can quickly figure
it out. When someone who's never used Vi unexpectedly finds themselves in it,
they're far worse off. I know nano is trivial to learn, but I run into it so
rarely that I haven't bothered. There's enough help on-screen for me to escape
and that's as far as I've gotten.

------
bdavis__
another piece of our history and shared culture passes into oblivion.

